# [UK NR] Ollie Frost 34.48 3BLD single at Cuthberts Open 2014



## STOCKY7 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry quality isn't great. Enjoy.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha, no need for the rest of the average


----------



## Mehrzad (Oct 12, 2014)

wow!
good job


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome son.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mollerz, unlucky on the clock average man


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 13, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Mollerz, unlucky on the clock average man



It's fine it's a silly puzzle anyway!


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 13, 2014)

GJ


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 13, 2014)

Great solve, and congrats on the 4BLD.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice job man


----------



## Roman (Oct 13, 2014)

I thot u done with cubing like you said :confused:
Congratz on 4BLD. Keep on pushing limits man


----------



## RayLam (Oct 14, 2014)

the algs seem weird.did he turn u2?


----------



## Username (Oct 14, 2014)

yay Ollie!


----------



## wuzicube (Oct 14, 2014)

nice！:tu


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2014)

GJ! I'm surprised you didn't sub me


----------



## Ollie (Oct 14, 2014)

RayLam said:


> the algs seem weird.did he turn u2?



u' M' u2 M' u'  plus I use UFL as my corner buffer, so the algs might not make sense. 

4BLD WR video on it's way


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice job! I couldn't help but notice that I can't see the sliced fingertip, which one did you slice?


----------

